# Weight lifting gloves, yay or nay?



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

My trainer has recommended gloves a few times. Said it would help with grip. I think they look weird, would probably make my hands sweat, and I don't see many people at my gym using them. Do they really help or are they a waste of money? I guess I have some trouble with grip strength since I broke my wrist a few years back if that makes a difference.


----------



## EnigmaGirl (Feb 7, 2015)

I use gloves and a wristband when I use kettlebells because sometimes during snatches and some other exercises, if the bell slips when my hand is sweaty, it can hit my wrist a bit too hard.

Its also a factor of the type of bar you're lifting with. I use adjustable weights with a rubber grip for freeweights so I don't need gloves for those.

Bottom line, use them if you want them and consider how your hands are gripping the bar. I haven't noticed any issues with sweaty hands when using gloves....in fact, the gloves will absorb sweat.

Who cares how you look working out and who cares what other people at the gym are doing? Over half the people that go to gyms are using the weight equipment completely wrong. Do what works for you. The gloves aren't expensive...generally under 20-30 bucks for a decent leather pair....try them out and if you don't like them, don't use them.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

I think they are worth it. I find I have problems with my palms getting sore (especially with chin ups and the lateral row) the gloves help keep my hands from giving way before my muscles do. Yeah they do make your hands a tiny bit sweaty but not too bad. I like the neoprene type with padding on the palm.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

EnigmaGirl said:


> I use gloves and a wristband when I use kettlebells because sometimes during snatches and some other exercises, if the bell slips when my hand is sweaty, it can hit my wrist a bit too hard.
> 
> Its also a factor of the type of bar you're lifting with. I use adjustable weights with a rubber grip for freeweights so I don't need gloves for those.
> 
> ...


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

I use lifting gloves as well.


----------



## EnigmaGirl (Feb 7, 2015)

I just use ones like this: 

http://www.amazon.com/Gamma-Elite-D...7204891&sr=8-2&keywords=kettlebell+wristbands

They're basically just normal wristbands that are double thick and they work great.

But they also have some combo glove/wristbands, like this:

http://www.amazon.com/Kasp-Exercise...7204891&sr=8-5&keywords=kettlebell+wristbands

I haven't tried those though.


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

Check out Versa-grips. They are not cheap, but are good quality and serve as both a strap and "sort of" glove in that it protects your hands from getting torn up.


----------



## Youngster (Sep 5, 2014)

I wear gloves but was very reluctant to start using them(thought they looked weird). The barbells never bothered me but the dumbbells have a real aggressive grip that was tearing up my hands. Ever since I started using the gloves my hands have felt good.....and I no longer think the gloves look weird!


----------

